# What color ?



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Is there a particular name for her coat pattern?. In the sun shes not black more like reddish chocolatey


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

IMO, she looks copper deficient. That's what causing her coat to be a rusty color instead of a solid, shiny black. I believe her color is called swiss marked. Pretty girl!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, I agree she may be copper deficient. Has she had any copper supplementation? If not you may be surprised how black she turns when you do!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Do you feed your goats loose minerals? If so, what kind? Even if you are feeding a great loose mineral, some goats still need a little "pick me up" once in a while with copper boluses. 😉 😊


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That pattern is black and tan with frosted ears and nose.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks guys n yes they all get loose minerals but it seems maybe the older girls wont let her at the mineral feeder?. She got a coppper bolus about 2 weeks ago. She went thru a bad deal with coccidiosis about 3 months back or so getting her back up to full health still i feel like shes still underweight due to around her pelvis area tbh i have noticed since the bolus her shoulders and neck seem darker already.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Does it have to be white facial stripes.to be swiss marked? Hers are a tan color like her belly n legs


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

According to this place (Color Chart | tmgronline), Sandgau can _only_ be black and white. But swiss marked goats can have tan markings, so I think your girl would be considered black and tan swiss marked with frosted ears and nose. She also has a white poll that could be added into her color description. 

Sounds like the rusty color should go away soon! Good work keeping on top of that! 😁


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ok also.. she is my first nubian... all around her hips hindquarter area still looks bony to me is this normal for her breed? Seems like the rest of her is filling out but not there.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

goathiker said:


> That pattern is black and tan with frosted ears and nose.


I think she might be looking at swiss marked goats they seem to have more creamy white legs n hers is goldish tan.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> Thanks!


No problem!


Hounddog23 said:


> Ok also.. she is my first nubian... all around her hips hindquarter area still looks bony to me is this normal for her breed? Seems like the rest of her is filling out but not there.


I don't have any experience with Nubians, but with her being younger and not lactating, I would think she should be more filled out back there. What are feeding? You could try upping her grain (if you give her any) a little and see if that helps.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

She is currently eating free choice hay.. she eats 3 pounds a day in feed split between two feeding. And rice bran pellets on top. I tried upping her amount but the girl gets too full n cant finish past more than 1 1/2 pounds at once plus alfalfa pellets for snack during the day. She was severely emaciated when she got sick so her current condition i can say is wonderful compared to then but her rear end just isnt full.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

It's sounds like she is getting plenty to eat!! She still could be recovering from the load of coccidiosis that she had a few months ago. She definitely does not look too under conditioned, but I can see what you mean about her rear end not filling out. Have you checked her FAMANCHA or had a fecal done recently?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yeah did a fecal on my whole herd recently she was non symptomatic but still carrying moderate oocysts so she got a 5 day Tx of corrid august 20th. Her mucous membranes have had good color to the for several weeks now and still look good today.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Well that's good to hear. I personally wouldn't worry to much then and just keep a close eye on her. Maybe she's just going through a weird growth spurt or something. And as I said earlier, I don't have experience with Nubians, so maybe it's just normal for them to be thinner back there. Sorry I don't have any more advice.

What do you guys think?
@happybleats @MellonFriend @toth boer goats @Jubillee @ksalvagno @DDFN


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nubian colors do not state swiss marked, etc. She is black with tan points, frosted ears, white crown. She does look thin to me , so keep on top of her famacha and fecal checks along with a good loose mineral. What kind of hay are you feeding?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Coastal and alfalfa.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Hounddog23 said:


> carrying moderate oocysts so she got a 5 day Tx of corrid august 20th.


Did you follow up with a 2nd 5 day round of treatment 10 days later, or get another fecal on her to check how effective the treatment had been? She may still be carrying an overload of coccidia.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I was going to tag you as well @goatblessings, but I couldn't remember your user name. For some reason, I mostly just remember people by their avatar pictures. Thanks for chiming in and correcting me on Nubian colors/markings! I had no idea Nubians aren't called swiss marked even though they look the same as other breeds that are. 😊


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I mostly just remember people by their avatar pictures.


I am totally the same way, Silhouetted Person with a Goat in Front of a Sunset. 😋


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I am totally the same way, Silhouetted Person with a Goat in Front of a Sunset. 😋


Yay! I'm not the only one who does that!! Haha! If you ever change your avatar picture I would have absolutely no idea who the heck you are!! Lol!! But really, it would definitely take me a minute (or ten) to figure it out! I know I've only been a member for one month, but I have been constantly reading and coming here for four years so I feel like I have been a member for much longer and "know" everyone better than they "know" me! 😁 🥰 😜


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I didnt do a second round.. i am getting another fecal done soon to see how shes lookin now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With cocci prevention, it is every 21 days. Every 10 days is for worming, it is too soon for cocci.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> With cocci prevention, it is every 21 days. Every 10 days is for worming, it is too soon for cocci.


Thats actually why i was waiting.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She does look a touch thin. When they are in bad condition like you stated, I worm 3 times 1 week apart. I have used corrid in the past but I find toltrazuril (or zuri-cox which I use) to be better at getting rid of bad cocci infestations. When I need to put weight on I give all the hay they want and alfalfa pellets and sometimes a good grain.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> She does look a touch thin. When they are in bad condition like you stated, I worm 3 times 1 week apart. I have used corrid in the past but I find toltrazuril (or zuri-cox which I use) to be better at getting rid of bad cocci infestations. When I need to put weight on I give all the hay they want and alfalfa pellets and sometimes a good grain.


Where do you buy your Toltazauril here in texas its Rx only and none of the clinics here carry it.


----------



## OverTheMoon (Jan 4, 2019)

Horseprerace.com has toltrazuril and it's expensive. 
You could also try packgoat.com
I'd be interested to know of any other sources!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

OverTheMoon said:


> Horseprerace.com has toltrazuril and it's expensive.
> You could also try packgoat.com
> I'd be interested to know of any other sources!


Thank you ill take a look!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

L


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello all.. just wanted to show the folks who saw this how dark she is now! That copper really made a difference.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> Hello all.. just wanted to show the folks who saw this how dark she is now! That copper really made a difference.
> View attachment 212895
> View attachment 212896


She does look like she's darkened up! Good! She's a beauty


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks i love her she is so cuddly its hard to get a full pic because shed rather be on top of you! Lol


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Lol ya


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Heres a better one.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Looking nice and black now!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Looking nice and black now!


I feel like im slowly getting some weight in her too


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Thats great! It will take time but seems like your doing great!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So shiny! Great job!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> So shiny! Great job!


Thanks shes so soft now too😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Her coat is looking so much better!! Keep up the great work! I'm sure she'll put some weight on soon!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So beautiful


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks yall!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I know this is whole nother question but yalls opinion.. she was born January this yr.. i was hoping to breed her this year but that would mean next month im torn on wether i should wait because she fell a little behind in weight but shes coming back to health now so do yall think she could or couldnt breed this year with a Nigerian Dwarf but also btw not a full size breed.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Give her a chance to catch up


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she isn't fully healthy, I would wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Show shine, wow, she looks amazing.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

How much does she weigh?

Can you wait to breed her until a few more months instead of next month?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> How much does she weigh?
> 
> Can you wait to breed her until a few more months instead of next month?


I could yes.. i own my bucks.. but last yr i had babies born all different parts of the yr this yr i was hoping to get into everyone getting bred close together because i milk. And i bottle raise the kids. Also summers here are brutal i didnt want anyone being prego through summer again. Weight i dont know for sure but the weight tape i have says around 70.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Show shine, wow, she looks amazing.


Thank you!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> I could yes.. i own my bucks.. but last yr i had babies born all different parts of the yr this yr i was hoping to get into everyone getting bred close together because i milk. And i bottle raise the kids. Also summers here are brutal i didnt want anyone being prego through summer again. Weight i dont know for sure but the weight tape i have says around 70.


Okay, I see your in Texas, definitely don't want summer babies then! What if you breed her late Nov. early Dec.? That way you would have May kids, or is that still too hot? If you do breed her I would use your Nigie buck and only breed her if you think and feel she is ready. She's your goat and only you know her the best, go with your gut, and don't put her in a bad situation if you're on the fence. I personally would most likely breed her ( to a ND), but but only if I knew she was in "tip-top" shape. 😉


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Okay, I see your in Texas, definitely don't want summer babies then! What if you breed her late Nov. early Dec.? That way you would have May kids, or is that still too hot? If you do breed her I would use your Nigie buck and only breed her if you think and feel she is ready. She's your goat and only you know her the best, go with your gut, and don't put her in a bad situation if you're on the fence. I personally would most likely breed her ( to a ND), but but only if I knew she was in "tip-top" shape. 😉


All i have for bucks are nigerian dwarfs. I have a nice polled buck i wanna use n make mini nubians. I feel like maybe one late kidding wouldnt be so bad may is still mild enough here for babies. I feel like healthwise she is caught up i was just wondering if shes still still too behind in weight but at the rate shes going.. by another month or two she might be ready. Thanks all for the advice! My other half isnt into the goats so on here is the only place i get to talk goats! Lol .


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Also fecals have been coming back with good results! I feel like i have finally conquered the bloom that happened here. I had a horrid problem with coccidiosis issue earlier in the year


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> All i have for bucks are nigerian dwarfs. I have a nice polled buck i wanna use n make mini nubians. I feel like maybe one late kidding wouldnt be so bad may is still mild enough here for babies. I feel like healthwise she is caught up i was just wondering if shes still still too behind in weight but at the rate shes going.. by another month or two she might be ready. Thanks all for the advice! My other half isnt into the goats so on here is the only place i get to talk goats! Lol .


You're welcome! Ooo, I LOVE mini Nubians!! Yep, if she were mine I would wait a few more months then make my final decision. If she's not ready in a few months maybe you could breed her for a fall kidding? Maybe not though, I'm not too sure when Nubians cycle. Yes!! I love TGS to talk about all things goats! Most of my family is like "What?!?!" when ever I bring up something goat related! Lol!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> Also fecals have been coming back with good results! I feel like i have finally conquered the bloom that happened here. I had a horrid problem with coccidiosis issue earlier in the year


That's awesome!! Good job!!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're welcome! Ooo, I LOVE mini Nubians!! Yep, if she were mine I would wait a few more months then make my final decision. If she's not ready in a few months maybe you could breed her for a fall kidding? Maybe not though, I'm not too sure when Nubians cycle. Yes!! I love TGS to talk about all things goats! Most of my family is like "What?!?!" when ever I bring up something goat related! Lol!


Yes! Everyine is nice on here too helpful.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Her now..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

SO SHINY! 🤩


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She's super, duper shiny!! Good job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

